# Seeing nice results from TCA 12.5%



## crrista (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

Thought I would post my newbie experience w/TCA for anyone who might be interested. Bit of background, I will be 38 in a couple of mos. and starting to get fine lines &amp; crepey undereyes, in addition to forehead lines which have been visible for quite some time. My skin, while pretty nice overall, wasn't as luminous as it once was and the new lines have been quite depressing :icon_chee. I'd recently entertained the idea of visiting a PS to see what my options might be and was specifically interested in a chem. peel (not quite ready for botox, etc...). After much reading I realized I could purchase the TCA and try it myself so decided to give it a whirl.

It arrived last week and I originally planned to do the peel on Sunday since I'd blocked off several days for recovery and we had a party to attend Sat night. Well I couldn't wait to give it a try (despite being pretty scared!) so did a light, one-layer peel in a few spots last Thurs. morning. A few areas stung like crazy but not a huge deal. Overall my face didn't look too bad (w/the exception of my temples, which looked like they were burned by a curling iron) and I was able to attend the party on Sat. Hair covered the temples, thank goodness. On Sunday I went ahead and did a double layer peel on the majority of my face, including the areas I had done on Thurs.

On Mon. I looked like *crap* and was thrilled that I had no place to be for a few days. My thrill ended, however, when my DH, who had been having some problems went to the Dr. on Mon. and they proceeded to schedule him for outpatient surgery the following day! Me- "I can't go out in public looking like this, you are going to have to reschedule!" Of course that wasn't an option and I did have to go out in public on Tues., my worse day by far. My entire face pretty much looked like it had been burned by a curling iron and I looked like holy hell! So, vanity aside, I grudgingly stepped out to take my husband to surgery and felt very sorry for anyone who had to look at me :icon_redf. Wednesday wasn't as bad, still peeling all over but the redness and burned areas were gone. Today I am looking great and happily ventured out in public on my own free will, a couple of spots still peeling but almost finished.

My skin looks absolutely radiant!!! The forehead lines are visibly reduced and I am anxious to see what subsequent peels might accomplish there. I had a small pit near my jawline that is almost gone and a scar in the middle of my forehead that I've had my entire life (from a strawberry birthmark that was removed as a baby) is now barely visible. I wasn't necessarily trying to remove it, just wanting to minimize the forehead lines. I had a couple of minor vertical lines on my lower chin that appeared recently and they, too, are much less noticeable, my entire chin is much smoother. It also got rid of the crepey/dry patches under my eyes that have been driving me crazy for months (YAY)!!! Overall I am really pleased/thrilled w/the initial results and will continue to use the TCA (prob. light, single layer peels for the time being tho).

Phew, didn't mean to write a novel :icon_smil


----------



## crrista (Feb 10, 2006)

TCA is trichloroacetic acid, sorry! It is the same stuff that derms, PS, etc. use for their chem. peels.

Hi Broken,

I think the recovery period varies based upon % (strength) of TCA used. I double-layered the 12.5% which in my understanding is more like doing an actual 25% peel. From my reading/research beforehand I knew that there would probably be some down time and expected the worse!


----------



## jenna505 (Feb 22, 2006)

I love tca's. Try to do at least twice a year. FYI A double layer of 12.5 is not the same of 25%. A double layer is half the strength of the first layer, hence would be about 18%.


----------



## crrista (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi jenna 505,

Thank you for clarifying the strength! I did so much reading before taking the plunge (I was really scared to try this initially) that my head was spinning. I am still really loving the results and have since done some single layer touch-ups. My undereyes are smoother than they have been in years! Should prob. clarify that I'm not doing directly under the eye, more like upper cheekbone under eye. I think I will do my dry, disgusting hands next :icon_smil


----------



## jenna505 (Feb 22, 2006)

crrista, yeah it is scary cuz you are using RX strength at home. I was so sick of spending money on TCA peels at my derms office and you know what the one's they told me were 15% barely stung or made me peel. I know they must dilute the stuff. I use one layer of 12.5 % or two layers of 8% at home and it makes me peel for almost 10 days. I want to do a stronger one but i still get scare each time and I hate the down time.

BTW what was your down time with the two layers of 12.5. Where did you buy it if you don't mind answering


----------



## crrista (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi jenna,

Interesting about your experience at derm., how much did they charge if it is o.k. to ask? I would definitely think that 15% would sting (or at least do something!). My down time was really only 4 days in which I looked like hell, honestly I expected worse. I freely went out in public on the 5th day, still had some peeling but the burned red areas were gone at that point. I continued to peel for about a week total I think.

I purchased the TCA at Makeup artist's choice. 1/2 oz. of the 12.5% was $35.75.


----------



## Leony (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome to Makeuptalk jenna505


----------



## Lorrine24 (Feb 25, 2006)

I want to add to Leia's questions....did it get rid of blackheads (if you had any of course)? I have been using 50% Glyocolic Acid Peel and have known about the TCA Peel from MakeupArtistsChoice for some time now but have been really scared about trying it. I believe Kim (Naturally) has use the TCA Peel in patches on her skin and I thought maybe of trying this instead of the whole face.


----------



## crrista (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry it took so long to get back to you, just saw your post. Yes, I did buy it online at Makeup Artist's Choice (not sure how to post the link). My pores aren't really noticeable so I can't say if it made a difference or not. My complexion overall is much fresher, though. Here is some info. directly from their site:

"Our TCA Home Peels are excellent for softening deeper wrinkling,

reducing/removing less severe facial lines, improving sun damage, fading hyperpigmentation (freckles, "age" spots), reducing scars (not keloid scarring, however), reducing acneic conditions with/without scarring, reducing and/or completely removing upper lip lines. Improved skin coloration/brightness will be seen after peeling, with a fresh, more refined texture to the skin."

No, I didn't do my neck (it is in pretty good shape so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I am going to do my hands in the very near future. I left it on for 5 min., which is the recommended time. The stinging w/a single layer isn't bad but when I did a double layer it was a bit uncomfortable. Not unbearable by any means but I did stand in front of a fan for part of the time! You can neutralize the acid w/baking soda if it becomes too unbearable though.

All in all I definitely think it was worth it! As mentioned above, my undereye area was the most significant improvement overall and that thrills me to no end. I am going to continue working on my forehead lines and a couple of sun spots. I don't think I will be able to eliminate the forehead lines but any reduction will def. be a bonus. The results aren't permanent and it is recommended that you do a touch up every few months. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lorrine24 (Feb 25, 2006)

Had you tried any other peels, such as glycolic or lactic, before the TCA use? I have wanted to try the TCA since this summer but am nervous about the downtime. However, since I have been using the glycolic peel every week and I will have to keep doing that until forever I suppose there is no downside (other than peeling) in doing the TCA peel - I will have faster and longer results.


----------



## crrista (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Lorrine,

Happy to report I don't have any blackheads so can't answer your question- sorry! As mentioned, I was really, really scared (terrified actually) also but decided to go for it (anything for the sake of youth and beauty, ya know :icon_roll !). I started off w/just a few patches since I didn't know what to expect. Also, by doing patches you don't have to worry about your whole face looking like hell. If you decide to go for it please share your results!


----------



## crrista (Feb 25, 2006)

Nope, no previous peels. I use a 12% glycolic cream on a daily basis but that is it. You should probably be in great shape for tca since you've been using the 50% glycolic. I believe it is recommended that you prep. w/glycolic anyhoo.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Feb 25, 2006)

I am just going to bite the bullet and buy some. I have a week off from school coming up and I think I might use this time to try the peel unless I get impatient and decide to go for it on a Friday nite.

I forgot to ask you before about makeup. I wear foundation just about everyday and wanted to know when (if you wear any) you started using it again after the peel?

Also, did your hubby think you were nuts for doing this?


----------



## crrista (Feb 25, 2006)

When I did my whole face I didn't wear any makeup except eye shadow, liner &amp; mascara for probably 4 days. I tried to wear concealer/foundation but the treated areas get super dry and more wrinkly than usual and m/u just made it look even worse. Also, I use Bare Esc. and it looks really terrible w/dry skin anyhow. Not sure why I bothered w/eye m/u but I can't stand not wearing anything at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

Yes, my hubby thought I was nuts for doing this but he thinks I am nuts anyhoo!!! When I was finished peeling and back to normal he remarked that it had absolutely made a difference (nice to hear since he usually notices nothing!). I tried persuade him to let me work on him but he declined  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorrine24 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for answering all my questions. It is soooo nice to have forums like this where you can really get feedback from others who have tried the product in question.

I have a couple of scars from chickenpox that I am not overly concerned with but would like to see if the TCA Peel helps with those. I also have some old acne spots (not scars) that I have been trying to spped the process of healing the skin up with by using the glycolic acid peels. My main concern is blackheads which I am soooo sick of. I want to see if the peel removes them or at least cuts them down a lot.

I am also kinda concerned with what my family will say that I live with. They know I am always buying this or that for my face so it shouldn't be a surprise that I bought ONE more thing..haha..although the lobster look my trigger some teasing.

Did you use the ointment (neosporin I think) on your face after the peel? I think I read on the website that they recommend keeping this on your face during peeling and such.

Thanks again.


----------



## crrista (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Lorrine,

You are very welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't use neosporin but they do recommend it post-peel. I planned to use it but couldn't seem to locate it! Had my face started festering and looking infected I would have run out to buy some (or most likely sent hubby!) but didn't need it. I just used a light coating of vaseline for a couple of days because I couldn't stand the dryness.

I have a pretty big chix pox scar smack dab in the middle of my left cheek. Didn't put any tca on it but I don't think it would have done much since mine is pretty deep. Besides I wouldn't look like myself if it were gone, since I've had it for 32 yrs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck w/your peel!


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 2, 2006)

I received by 12.5% TCA Peel yesterday and did a patch test last nite. I did a small spot under my ear by the jawline as recommended. At first I felt nothing so I put a little more on and then it did sting. It was red for the rest of the night but when I woke up this morning it is back to normal and you would never know I did anything to it. I don't get it.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 2, 2006)

I guess I was still expecting it to be red or even more icky. Time will tell... I have a week off coming up after next so I am waiting to do my whole face then. I can't wait!


----------



## crrista (Mar 2, 2006)

Lorrine, I did my hands a couple of days ago and have had no redness or irritation there at all. They look very wrinkley, just like my 82 y.o. grandmother's hands, but that is it. I'm sure everyone reacts differently and with your higher % glycolic use your skin might be much "tougher" perhaps?


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm really curious about TCA too. I bought a bottle of it ages ago (well, not THAT long ago, jsut a few months) and I've been too scared to use it. I think I'm going to water it down to 8% because 8% peels are considered lunchtime peels and have no downtime, though some people still say they got brown and gross and peeling. I've been doing 50% glycolic though, so hopefully my skin won't hate me too much if I do an 8% TCA


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah I have been doing a 50% glycolic peel every week and since I did the TCA Peel patch test I haven't noticed any difference. It was red when I did the test (Wednesday night) but went away by the next day and now it is normal. You'd swear I didn't do anything to it at all. So, I dunno, I'm not sure it will even peel.:icon_surp


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 4, 2006)

It shoudl peel after a couple days, hmm. Keep us posted!


----------



## crrista (Mar 4, 2006)

I did my hands Monday night and they just started peeling today. Definitely taking longer for my hands than face!


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, I couldn't help myself and did about 1/3 of my forehead last nite. I figured if it does get somewhat nasty I have bangs to hide it and I don't necessarily need to put foundation up there so I could skip it for awhile.

It turned red and did sting while the TCA was on. It was back to my normal skin color this morning however, I did notice this morning when I couldn't see my laptop screen I squinted and could feel the tightness of skin in the area I did the peel. I have been keeping the neosporin on it and I can still feel the tightness in it when I squint even this afternoon.

My test spot on my jawline has never peeled and looks normal. :w00t:

Crrista - I wonder if the peeling was slowed on your hands because the skin their would be tougher? Just a thought. If that is the case then the skin on my face is as tough as cardboard...jeez. Possibly too from the glycolic acid peels I use weekly.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 4, 2006)

I tried it on my foot once (stop laughing!) and it took a while for it to peel too, but I'm scared of putting it on my face. It turned all weird and brownish on my foot but I guess the bug bite scars on them got lighter...

Lorrine24 let us know how that works out! I may have to do it soon. I have some acne scars, and I think instead of putting the tca all over my face, i will just swab the scars. Even if thye get gross and brown, I guess they were ugly in the first place anyway...


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 5, 2006)

I just don't think that spot on my forehead is gonna peel. I know I am impatient but jeepers! The skin does look different when I crinkle my forehead...sort of scaly-looking maybe, and this morning my forehead was so incredibly itchy I just wanted to rip it off! But, no peelies!:madno:


----------



## crrista (Mar 6, 2006)

If your forehead is scaly then it is going to peel (don't rip it off, LOL!)! Patience grasshopper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. The scaly, crinkley/wrinkley stage drives me nuts. I think you were right about the skin on hands being tougher. They didn't really sting at all when I applied the TCA. They are ~still~ peeling and I wish they would finish already, I am tired of having grandma hands!

Cardboardboxed, I thought about doing my feet so no laughter from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 6, 2006)

Awesome, I thought I was the only one weird enough. I think I'm going to hold off on TCA on my face for now because I am a big wuss, but I will experiment again on other parts of my body because I have so many damn scars.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 8, 2006)

NOTHING!! Skin is still itchy, dry, rough and scaly looking. It really isn't noticeable to others. I can only tell how scaly it is when I crinkle my forehead and look in the mirror. COME ON PEEL!!!!!! I think I am going to experiment on some small scars I have on my thumb and knee and see how that skin reacts. Man, it's hard being a girl! :wacko:


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree, it is hard! I swabbed a small patch on my neck yesterday and it didn't burn or anything, I left it on for a bit over 5 min (got distracted), and it hasn't done anything yet, but I guess it's only been one day...


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 8, 2006)

wow, this thread was very interesting. would you recommend this for 18-year-olds? i have a few lines on my face (laugh lines) that annoy the hell outta me.

keep us posted, everyone!!

thanks for posting, crrista  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

welcome to MUT, jenna505  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh no, I'm 18! Why would it be not recommended for 18 year olds? I don't have any fine lines, but I want to use it to even out my skintone, I have old acne scars and such.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 8, 2006)

I agree 18 is young. I would try the other glycolic stuff first. I am only 25 but I do have acne scars and my main reason for doing this is blackheads - I can't stand them anymore.

Anyway, I emailed makeupartistschoice.com where I got my peel and I am right on track. The peeling can take up to 4-5 days to start. And I noticed this morning that my skin really looks like it is about to peel off. I have used neosporin but I have to admit that I haven't purchased an anti-itch cream and I might do this because as the days go on the skin is more and more itchy. I will post the email I received back from makeupartistschoice.com tonite when I get home just for others who are interested.


----------



## crrista (Mar 8, 2006)

Glad to hear you're on track Lorrine! Sorry to hear about your itching, I thankfully didn't have any but it would be maddening. It is interesting how we have different experiences since my face started peeling on day 3 if I remember correctly and I was completely finished in about 6 days. My hands, tho, are STILL peeling and I did them a week and a half ago.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 8, 2006)

Yeah, the crappiest part is that I am not peeling until 5 days or so after I do the peel so I am not suppose to wear makeup on the peel spots for that time and if it takes that long to peel...garsh! I personally think that it is taking longer for me because of the 50% glycolic peels I have been doing. And not to mention I had to do a double layer of the 12.5% TCA peel on my forehead just to get where I am right now. I will def. move up to the 15% TCA peel the next time I do this.

I just looked at my forehead and it isn't peeling but it looks a lot more scaly and dry when I scowl. And I can feel tightness as well there too when I scowl. I just want to see it PEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL!! :icon_smil

P.S. Yes makeupartistschoice.com is always very helpful. I emailed them last night and had a response by early this morning. They are great!


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is the response I received from makeupartistschoice.com this morn.

Once a TCA peel is applied is takes about 4 days to begin to see flaking or peeling. You are at that stage now if you applied the peel on the 3rd.

Moisturizing doesn't stop the skin from peeling....it simply can "mask" the peeling that is going on. Since your skin is dry and itchy, you definitely need moisture. We recommend, per our TCA instructions, Lanacaine or Cortaid for the "itchy stage." 

To see progress (and based on your description, you may indeed need to do a 2 layer peel the next time), wash your face with any non-acid based cleanser. Let the skin dry for about an hour. Then assess your progress. Subsequently, if dryness and itchiness is still present, apply the Lanacaine or Cortaid to control that part of the process (quite normal).

A 12.5% peel is light, so you may need to do a 12.5% as a 2 layer application, per our instructions. If that also proves to be a bit light, then move-up to the 15% for your next effort. This process has definitely "primed" your skin for your next peel, which should yield more results. While some clients do experience redness.....and brownish skin with the stronger peels.....this is not always the case and is not indicative of whether-or-not the peel has worked. 

Again, you are *just* at the peeling/flaking stage now, so try to be patient and allow the process to finish normally


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2006)

thanks for the heads up! i guess i'll stay away from it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 10, 2006)

Guess who is peeling??? YEAH! :clap

I had planned on doing my whole face tomorrow nite since I have this whole next week off from school but I met this guy and had lunch with him today so now I don't know! Don't want to scare him away...literally. :laughno:


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks I've been doing glycolic acid, and been doing at home "microdermabrasion" (I know, nothing like the real thing but being a college kid I can't afford a salon trip!). What are some retinol products? Does MUAC also carry them? Are they effective? Sorry, so many questions. Is TCA really that bad though, I know it's a strong peel but I was thinking that if i did it, I'd do something really light, like 8% or even lower, and 8% is considered a lunchtime peel and shouldn't have dwntime... Would that still be too strong for 18 yr old skin?


----------



## crrista (Mar 10, 2006)

Great news r.e. the peeling lorrine!!! If I had a hot date (which is highly unlikely since I'm married  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I would definitely wait. I looked so bad that even our pet rabbit was scared :icon_eek:


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 10, 2006)

I've been doing glycolic acid peels for a couple months now, actually, sorry that wasn't clear. I guess I'll just continue with them and maybe wait some more years to try the others. Thanks!


----------



## chasi_T (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey cardboardboxed, I am new here and couldn't respond to your question. sorry..... I started out on 25% TCA. I was scarred too, so I just did a light peel by not leaving it on long enough for the "frosting" to occur. I did peel, it took about a week to finish. I kind of knew what I was in for....I have had glycolic peels done at my Dr. office. If you are getting good results from the glycolic I would just stick with it and work your way up to the TCA. The only reason I did it was because of the light scaring I had on my chin.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow starting out with 25%, that's strong!! thanks for the advice though, hun!


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 15, 2006)

So, I just went ahead and did the TCA Peel all over my face Friday night (3/10) anyway. I gotta tell you it burned like holy hell when I started to put a second layer on so I didn't get too far with that. The peeling began on my chin and around my nose first and has now started on my temples and cheeks. You can actually see what I would call the cracks in the dry skin begin to form and break the skin apart. The skin it just dry and sometimes itchy. No biggie. The whole process isn't that bad except for the peeling. I haven't gone out in public and each day it peels more and in other areas so it gets worse as far as peeling is concerned but I can't wait until the peeling is done.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 15, 2006)

Lorrine24, ouch, what % did you use? Btw, you don't have to but I'm mad curious what the peeling looks like. I've seen some pictures, but i'd like to see more.. any way you can take a couple pics? Maybe just closeups of your skin (like, cheek, forhead, etc) so it doesn't have to be "identifying"... you don't have to, but I'm just really curious!


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 15, 2006)

I used 12.5% TCA. When I did the test spot I ended up doing a double layer test and it never peeled so I 'thought' that a double layer would be ok on my entire face. I did the first layer and waited five minutes and proceeded to do the 2nd layer starting on my forehead and it was ok but as soon as I got to the temples and cheeks OMG burn city! I stopped there.

Yes, I was actually thinking of posting pics. I put Lanacane (anti-itch cream) on my face today because I needed to go out in public for a bit so the peeling isn't as pronounced but I will take pics tonite after I wash my face when you can really see the peeling at its 'best'..haha. Hopefully, they will show up.


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok, I took tons of pics but it just doesn't show the peeling well enough.

You can compare it to a sunburn. Your skin just looks peely, mostly small pieces of skin, not large flakes. The skin where the peeling is done is very smooth.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh I've heard the sunburn analogy before, I see. Does it hurt though? When sunbruns peel they hurt! Or for me atleast. I've only been burnt once badly enough to peel and that was when I was a kid, so maybe my sense of the pain is exagerated...

So, not looking anything like this? EEK!


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 17, 2006)

OMG No! My guess is that this was, no doubt, a much higher percentage of TCA then the 12.5% I used. I couldn't say how high but definetely higher.

It doesn't hurt. The only thing is that if I do not use moisturizer on it then it itches a lot. For some reason I keep thinking if I don't put any moisturizer on it then it will peel faster or better but I doubt this is true. Today I put my Oil of Olay hydrating cream on it and you can't really see the peeling. But I know when I wash it tonite it will really be dry w/o the lotion. The lotion just 'masks' the peeling.


----------



## crrista (Mar 17, 2006)

I thought I looked bad after my peel but she looks about 100 times worse!!! Yikes! I would love to see the results of that peel.

Lorrine I am glad to hear that all is going well! I'm trying to plan another round of peeling but having a hard time scheduling a few days of down time. I might just have to resort to spot peels for the time being, although I would prefer to do the whole shebang and just get it over with. I'm pretty happy w/the results of my hand peel but probably would have seen better results w/a double layer.


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 17, 2006)

yeah I bet she had some crazy high percentage.

How long is the healing process? Say, if I did it on Thurs night, would it be good by Monday morning?

Lorrine, you say the lotion "masks" the peeling.. so is it noticible at all when you have lotion on?


----------



## Lorrine24 (Mar 17, 2006)

Crista - I too am thinking about when I can do the peel again because I am going to need several applications. I will try a double peel next time. The only thing is trying to find the time as you mentioned. I did the peel Friday nite (3/10) and I will probably feel comfortable enough to go out in public again by Sun/Mon when I have to go back to church and school. There is so much peeling and I simply can't go in public when it is at its worst stages. I will probably resort to spot peeling too - arg!

Cardboard - today the peeling was hardly noticeable when I put my lotion on but it was also the 6th day after I did the peel. For my skin I bet it won't completely be done peeling until this next mid week but I feel I can hide it with the lotion. I feel the lotion would not have masked the peeling the first few days. I think the peeling time depends on your skin as well. Tomorrow night will be 7 days since I did my peel and I am still peeling.


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 17, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG! My face hurt and started itching and burning just looking at that gal's pic. Lorrine, hope you're doing better. Do report what results you got .... that looks like a lot of pain and agony to go through, so I would hope the results would be dramatic and well worth it.

Kathy


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 17, 2006)

Haha. Yes, it is frightening!


----------



## crrista (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Cardboardboxed,

Hard to say if you will be presentable by Mon. morning. On my 5th day things were looking pretty good but the 4th day was iffy. I did the peel on Sun. morning and my worse/ugliest day was Tuesday. Wed. I still looked pretty crappy but by Thurs. I was quite happy to venture out in public. The following Sunday I was finished for the most part. Of course everyone will probably have a different experience and YMMV!


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes I understand! I may have to try it if I get brave next weekend.


----------



## JustMeNMySkin (Mar 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if TCA is okay for African American skin?


----------



## drsarah1981 (May 28, 2008)

Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm glad to know that the TCA peel worked so well for you!

May I ask what strength TCA you used? especially under your eyes please.

I've just ordered a 25% TCA home chemical peel kit, and the person I've purchased it from is saying I can use it under my eyes but I'm a little sceptical!

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (May 28, 2008)

i would assume, from the title of this thread, 12.5%

i may be wrong, but considering the eye area is delicate, i would avoid using it on my eyes. maybe see first how the rest of your face reacts to the product.


----------



## lola13 (Nov 2, 2009)

has anyone tried using 12.5% on just target areas, such as, only upper lip or only crows feet? Someone told me that your skin will look weird and uneven unless you do the whole face. Is that true?


----------

